# Holster



## Bash (Aug 22, 2010)

Newbie here. I bought a CW 45 to keep my P9 company. I'm looking for a holster for the 45. Suggestions? Anyone have anything they want to get rid of? I'm thinking about a inside the pants holster, but not glued to the idea. Thanks.


----------



## mbsteve (Aug 20, 2010)

Check out Crossbreed holsters. They have a great IWB holster called super tuck. I love mine for my CW9. They are handmade and they have a fitment list to cover most pistols and revolvers. They do have one just for your model.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

This site 
has very good Kahr IWB holsters for not a lot of scratch. Good quality inexpensive....how do you beat that?

RCG


----------



## Bash (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys. I just don't feel the love for one of those UGLY type holsters. What I really want is a Galco Summer Comfort, but they don't make one for the CW 45. Now I've got two guns without holsters. An AMT 45 Backup and the Kahr CW45. These are both great carry guns and I like them very much, but I desparately need to find houses for them. Any other ideas? I wonder if a Galco can be modified for the CW45? Hmmmmmm............

Bash.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

Nobody sees the holster when you have it on. It's worth it to have an ugly holster for the comfort. I got KHolster which is another of these same types. I kind of wish i'd sprung for the crossbreed because I think it's better quality but I have to admit mine works pretty darn well and is quite comfy.


----------



## andyo5 (May 16, 2010)

I have a Side Guard IWB holster for sale. It is designed for the K45/CW45 and am asking $60 shipped. Condition is as-new. It sells for $75 new and there is a 6-8 week wait. I no longer have my Kahr.
email: [email protected]


----------



## LULUMAMA4 (Apr 12, 2011)

*CW45 Holster*

Good Holsters for the CW45 (from the KAHR website):
Don Hume IWB, part # KACC6P45 (specify LH or RH) (Saddle Brown), $30.20
Mitch Rosen Premier Holster (black), part # KAMRPP45 (specify LH or RH), $90.00

Both are great holsters, leather, long lasting


----------

